# ECM Giotto and Eureka 64mm mod



## yorkel505 (Feb 26, 2015)

This is my setup needs a bit of a cleanup. I took my time to restore the giotto, new pump, new rubber mounts, new gaskets, IMS shower screen, ovp valve...

The grinder is a bit of a beast with 64mm burrs. Weighs like 13kg! Removed the doser which was utterly bad and was not sweeping very well... And replaced it with my mod for doserless. I have aligned the burrs with foil shims and I am very pleased with the grind quality. Retention is a huge issue because the throat is MASSIVE!

I plan to retire this and replace it with a Eureka Mignon Specialita due to the noise and the retention. Anyone to convince me otherwise?


----------



## Rexz (Apr 23, 2020)

Nice setup! I'm still on my gaggia classic but I'm already getting the upgradeitus! I remember those big grinders from my days as a barista. Currently rocking a mignon specialita. It is nice and quiet but noise isn't really an issue for me.


----------

